# Spaceliner I think



## Roy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi I am new to forum and not sure how things work on here, but I need help in ID ing what looks to be a spaceliner but stamping is different than what I have found on here. It has ( MOW  64x10  594947) can someone tell me what this animal is thanks Roy.


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 11, 2014)

*Picture*

Show us a picture, Roy.


----------



## Roy (Dec 11, 2014)

*Spaceliner ?*

I don,t know how to put pictures on I will try to get help. It has the brackets for the forward tanks.


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 11, 2014)

Roy,
There's a sticky post in the General Discussion forum that explains how to post pics. It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. Thanks


----------



## BrentP (Dec 14, 2014)

If the serial number starts with MOW, then it definitely isn't a Spaceliner (or any other bike from Sears).  Sears serial numbers begin with 502.

MO signifies it was built by Murray.  Murray built bikes under their own brand name as well as under contract for many other brands (even though Murray built many bikes under the Sears or J.C. Higgins label for Sears, the serial numbers will always start with 502).

The W indicates it was built in 1963 (which incidentally pre-dates the first year of Spaceliner production, anyway).

64 indicates the model (but I'm not familiar enough to tell you what it is).

The X10 indicates the bike was built for Western Auto, which means the bike brand is a *Western Flyer*.  This is the key bit of info. you're looking for.

Once you post a picture, somebody will be able to identify your bike model pretty quickly.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks Brent I replied to the other post first before I seen you had replied on this one, this will really help me, I forgot to say it is a all chrome bike also thanks again. 
Roy


----------



## BrentP (Dec 17, 2014)

Based on the serial number indicating it's a Western Flyer, along with your description of it being chrome, the odds are pretty good that what you have is a Western Flyer Strato Flyer, like this one.

One of the differences between the Spaceliner and the other Murray built variants, is that the Spaceliner tank is slightly thicker and wraps around the twin top tubes before they integrate with the head tube of the frame.  All the other variants have their tanks mounted just below the twin top tubes, and you see the top tubes connected to the head tube (this is covered over by the tank and control panel of the Spaceliner).  A few other easy to spot differences are the rear rack, the head light configuration, and the shape of the chain guard.






Here's a comparably spec'd Spaceliner for comparison.


----------



## Roy (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Brent you have been a great help, everyone has been helpful with this bike, its good to know what it is, now I am going to get it together and enjoy, thanks again.
Roy


----------

